# NEW FAA DRONE Regulations



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2015)

@SENC 

https://www.faa.gov/news/press_releases/news_story.cfm?newsId=19856

Regulation of drones in the hands of civilian pilots took a big step forward today. The Federal Aviation Administration announced that all units weighing between 0.55 pounds and 50 poundsmust be registered by February 19th, 2016. Anyone caught flying without proper registration after that date could face stiff penalties. The FAA says civil penalties include a fine of up to $27,500. Criminal penalties include a fine of up to $250,000 and up to three years in jail.

The registration will usually include a $5 fee, but the FAA is waiving that for the first 30 days in an effort to encourage participation. It notes that "registrants will need to provide their name, home address and e-mail address. Upon completion of the registration process, the web application will generate a Certificate of Aircraft Registration/Proof of Ownership that will include a unique identification number for the UAS owner, which must be marked on the aircraft." Time to break out those decal packs.

You can't actually register until December 21st, although you canbegin the process now. And this registration only covers civilian pilots and hobbyists, not people who want to use a drone for commercial purposes. The FAA did note in this press release, however, that it is "developing enhancements that will allow such online registrations by spring of 2016" for commercial operators.

*License and registration please...*

Owners using the web based registration must be at least 13 years old. It's unclear if younger pilots can apply through snail mail. " Make no mistake: unmanned aircraft enthusiast are aviators, and with that title comes a great deal of responsibility," said US secretary of transportation Anthony Foxx. "Registration gives us an opportunity to work with these users to operate their unmanned aircraft safely. I’m excited to welcome these new aviators into the culture of safety and responsibility that defines American innovation."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 14, 2015)

So, how much different is this from RC aircraft in general? I know why this is being done, and it's not a big deal for someone who is using one legally...
I noticed that the Phantom 3 like @SENC had has firmware that prevents it from flying in "no fly zones" like airports, stadiums, DC in general.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2015)

Drone owners can save $5 by registering now - wow that's gonna cause a log jamb in registrations.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 14, 2015)

I understand the Federal Bureau of Unlicensed Cohabitation and Unauthorized Sexual Activities in Private and Public Domiciles is considering 16 different new licensing levels depending on the sexual preference and whether one wears a burga during or after said activities. Fees will range from $13 for those heterosexuals over 65 to $87.50 for Muslims wishing to not declare. (Hasidic Jews may opt out with the one time charge of $6.37.)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Dec 14, 2015)

I had a feeling the hassle-factor was about to get ramped up when deciding to sell mine, so I'm not surprised - but I find it amazing that this extends to half-pound toys. And the timing couldn't be worse - how many drones are wrapped up under Christmas trees right now that will be headed back to stores the next few days, I wonder? Might be a good time to pick one up on the cheap, if you've been considering one. Will look forward to checking out the drone forums tonight just to watch the tin-hats light up and explode.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2015)

Tin hats must be registered no later than February.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 14, 2015)

SENC said:


> I had a feeling the hassle-factor was about to get ramped up when deciding to sell mine, so I'm not surprised - but I find it amazing that this extends to half-pound toys. And the timing couldn't be worse - how many drones are wrapped up under Christmas trees right now that will be headed back to stores the next few days, I wonder? Might be a good time to pick one up on the cheap, if you've been considering one. Will look forward to checking out the drone forums tonight just to watch the tin-hats light up and explode.


All about the dollar ........

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 14, 2015)

I do a part time stunts a zoning inspector for the township.....
People have no idea what's coming down the pike and it's not good.....
Here local you will in the very near future have to get a permit when you disturb the soil for a flower garden.....
Another surprise soon is a tax on rain water run off........big bother is coming


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 14, 2015)

I understand the eco-Natzi's will wear green under their flac jackets when they come for unapproved White House guns.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> I do a part time stunts a zoning inspector for the township.....
> People have no idea what's coming down the pike and it's not good.....
> Here local you will in the very near future have to get a permit when you disturb the soil for a flower garden.....
> Another surprise soon is a tax on rain water run off........big bother is coming



Maryland already taxes run off.

Government has an insatiable desire for money and power............

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2015)

Almost can't wait to die so I don't have to put up with the wiseguys running this prison planet. Only problem is I'm having too much fun in spite of them.

Hey wiseguys I still have my guns, my non-metered well water, my non-taxed rain barrels, hogs any time I choose to take one, my positive outlook on life and most importantly my sanity (debatable). Come try to take any of it and see what happens. I'm old enough now that I ain't afraid to die for protecting what's MINE.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 15, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Maryland already taxes run off.
> 
> Government has an insatiable desire for money and power............


Really!! How do the folks over that way feel.....? It's concerning where we are headed I feel.....

But ain't gonna bring the garbage into this site , way to much enjoyment and good stuff to learn here to screw it up with the way wrong stuff going on our soil.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 15, 2015)

Does this apply to my superman kite ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 15, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Does this apply to my superman kite ?


You betcha.......faa needs all the greenbacks it can get
Gotta hire more drone certifier's!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 15, 2015)

We watched a documentary on netflix last night about some paleontologists that found a t-rex largely in tact called dinosaur 13. Watch that if you feel like getting pissed at the out of control gobernment. The bastards are totally out of control did I mention that?

Awesome doc though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> We watched a documentary on netflix last night about some paleontologists that found a t-rex largely in tact called dinosaur 13. Watch that if you feel like getting pissed at the out of control gobernment. The bastards are totally out of control did I mention that?
> 
> Awesome doc though.



I saw that one. Great info on the far over reaching of the gov. For what? really, a skeleton that can be used in a display so people may learn about them. 
efin morons.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2015)

Not the joke section But personally I think this is very appropriate here
A cowboy named Billy was overseeing his herd in a remote pasture in eastern Oregon when suddenly a brand-new BMW advanced toward him out of a cloud of dust.

The driver, a young man in a Brioni® suit, Gucci® shoes, RayBan® sunglasses and YSL® tie, leaned out the window and asked the cowboy, "If I tell you exactly how many cows and calves you have in your herd, will you give me a calf?"

Billy looks at the man, who obviously is a yuppie, then looks at his peacefully grazing herd and calmly answers, "Sure, why not?"

The yuppie parks his car, whips out his Dell® notebook computer, connects it to his Cingular RAZR V3® cell phone, and surfs to a NASA page on the Internet, where he calls up a GPS satellite to get an exact fix on his location which he then feeds to another NASA satellite that scans the area in an ultra-high-resolution photo. The young man then opens the digital photo in Adobe Photoshop® and exports it to an image processing facility in Hamburg, Germany ...Within seconds, he receives an email on his Palm Pilot® that the image has been processed and the data stored. He then accesses an MS-SQL® database through an ODBC connected Excel® spreadsheet with email on his Blackberry® and, after a few minutes, receives a response. Finally, he prints out a full-color, 150-page report on his hi-tech, miniaturized HP LaserJet® printer, turns to the cowboy and says, "You have exactly 1,586 cows and calves."

"That's right. Well, I guess you can take one of my calves," says Billy. He watches the young man select one of the animals and looks on with amusement as the young man stuffs it into the trunk of his car. Then Billy says to the young man, "Hey, if I can tell you exactly what your business is, will you give me back my calf?"

The young man thinks about it for a second and then says, "Okay, why not?"

"You're a Congressman for the U.S. Government", says Billy.

"Wow! That's correct," says the yuppie, "but how did you guess that?"

"No guessing required." answered the cowboy. "You showed up here even though nobody called you; you want to get paid for an answer I already knew, to a question I never asked. You used millions of dollars worth of equipment trying to show me how much smarter than me you are; and you don't know a thing about how working people make a living - or about cows, for that matter. This is a herd of sheep. Now give me back my dog."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

